# Tejano Super Show .The Best of The Best!



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Let the countdown begin if you ain,t here then your missing out on THE BADDEST SHOW In TEJAS. 
PROPHECY will be there Repping This year Again.


----------



## Dannyboy1 (Sep 30, 2009)

What's up just wondering since it's called Tejano Super Show are y'all going to have any Tejano bands playing there?


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

i think so


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dannyboy1_@Oct 11 2009, 04:12 PM~15325783
> *What's up just wondering since it's called Tejano Super Show are y'all going to have any Tejano bands playing there?
> *


Whats Up Homie.
Yes Tejano And R&B 
Like Twistter An Many More
Artist.


----------



## Dannyboy1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Do you know what the names of the bands that are playing.
I'm a manager of a Tejano Band out of Dallas call Grupo Sueno 
we just been awarded. best up coming Tejano Artist/Group of the year
if you are looking for a band to perform for that Event call me at (214-906-2565)
check out the web site at www.gruposueno.com


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

ill get somebody 2 call u 2marow


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dannyboy1_@Oct 11 2009, 05:36 PM~15326350
> *Do you know what the names of the bands that are playing.
> I'm a manager of a Tejano Band out of Dallas call Grupo Sueno
> we just been awarded. best up coming Tejano Artist/Group of the year
> ...


Main Stage
Jay Perez" The Voice'
hip hop T.BA.

Grupo Vida' aka Electric Cowboys'


Manny Ybarra stage
Sello, ALbert Garicia Pt Dho Band, Juan Sanchez" uffin:


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

I'v heard alot about this show is it really that good?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 13 2009, 04:35 PM~15344617
> *I'v heard alot about this show is it really that good?
> *


 :uh: :uh: 


YES! :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 02:38 PM~15344648
> *:uh:  :uh:
> YES! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Well i guess theres my answer


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 02:38 PM~15344648
> *:uh:  :uh:
> YES! :biggrin:
> *


Wat it dew Sam. you ready for next month.we can't wait.


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

Any good places to eat an party out there?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 13 2009, 02:50 PM~15344808
> *Any good places to eat an party out there?
> *


lots of party places and lots of good places to eat at also Homie it All depends on what ya like. as the saying Goes This Is Hoedessa.


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 13 2009, 03:02 PM~15344973
> *lots of party places and lots of good places to eat at also Homie it All depends on what ya like. as the saying Goes This Is Hoedessa.
> *


Kool homie planning on leaving on Friday still thinking about taking the hopper but to soon to tell


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Check out the hop rules before u bring your car so u can modify it for the hop . Depending what category u get into .


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 13 2009, 03:15 PM~15345132
> *Check out the hop rules before u bring your car so u can modify it for the hop . Depending what category u get into .
> *


Where can i see the rules. An what do u mean modify for the hop?


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/pdfs/200..._Entry_Form.pdf Check there remember tho with the lock up they dont care how far back your tires are so basically u can hop a circus car in a street or super street class as long as the back bumber is at the height they allow . So as long as the tires and rims and back bumper are by the rules u are good to hop


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 13 2009, 04:46 PM~15344745
> *Wat it dew Sam. you ready for next month.we can't wait.
> *


always the busiest time this time of yr....last minute projects, projects been working on all yr coming to a close....crunch time!


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 13 2009, 04:11 PM~15345812
> *http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/pdfs/200..._Entry_Form.pdf    Check there  remember tho with the lock up they dont care how far back your tires are so basically u can hop a circus car in a street or super street class as long as the back bumber is at the height they allow . So as long as the tires and rims  and back bumper are by the rules u are good to hop
> *


Circus cars :angry: So they go by bumper height out there never heard of that but i guess


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Just put bumper at the height they want they dont care about modified suspensions overextended trailing arms No trailing arms. Tubing to the front of car or weight or any other thing u need to make the car hop as long as u have the lockup required tire size and oh yea u gotta have reverse wheels to hop in odessa tx


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 13 2009, 04:58 PM~15346210
> *Just put bumper at the height they want  they dont care about modified suspensions  overextended trailing arms  No trailing arms. Tubing to the front of car or  weight or any other thing u need to make the car hop as long as u have the lockup required tire size and oh yea u gotta have reverse wheels to hop in odessa tx
> *


Man homie sounds like a lot of sh*t.So basiclly its a free for all out there any car against any car singles versus doubles and radicals


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Exactly last year at 38inch lockup winner hit 84 or 86 inches . so do the math 38inch lockup hitting those inches .


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 13 2009, 05:54 PM~15346816
> *Exactly last year at 38inch lockup winner hit 84 or 86 inches . so do the math 38inch lockup hitting those inches .
> *


Thanks for the info homie gotta think about it now


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 13 2009, 06:11 PM~15347040
> *Thanks for the info homie gotta think about it now
> *


Dont let the rules or the mods keep u away like i said just modify to get the high inches .


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

look like said before this is the truth people only complain about other cars and not there own this is like the streets theres never a person in the streets complaining hop is hop nobody complains about trucks in fact im building one i will hop againts anybody if i loose 2 bad atleast i had fun doing it


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8 this car will hop in superstreet class built outside no shop and only me and i still hop against hilow i dont care i love it just bring your car and show it off u will b treaded fair i promise


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 13 2009, 09:09 PM~15347739
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8                                                                this car will hop in superstreet class  built outside no shop and only me and i still hop against hilow i dont care i love it  just bring your car  and show it off    u will b treaded fair i promise
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 13 2009, 05:54 PM~15346816
> *Exactly last year at 38inch lockup winner hit 84 or 86 inches . so do the math 38inch lockup hitting those inches .
> *


dam cris u told him 2 make the math some of us didnt graduate :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 13 2009, 07:09 PM~15347739
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8                                                                this car will hop in superstreet class  built outside no shop and only me and i still hop against hilow i dont care i love it  just bring your car  and show it off    u will b treaded fair i promise
> *


I thought that was a radical car, is that why there is no racical class so that radical cars can hop with superstreet cars? :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

there will always be haters i hit my swith and built my shit homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 13 2009, 07:09 PM~15347739
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8                                                                this car will hop in superstreet class  built outside no shop and only me and i still hop against hilow i dont care i love it  just bring your car  and show it off    u will b treaded fair i promise
> *


Dam homie that car swings :0 but i think it does look more like a radical :dunno: 
Just a question what did u hit on this video?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 13 2009, 09:09 PM~15347739
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8                                                                this car will hop in superstreet class  built outside no shop and only me and i still hop against hilow i dont care i love it  just bring your car  and show it off    u will b treaded fair i promise
> *


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Low4Life is coming just to spectate... I like the West Texas Ladies....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.



















Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 14 2009, 07:01 AM~15351938
> *Dam homie that car swings :0 but i think it does look more like a radical  :dunno:
> Just a question what did u hit on this video?
> *


maybe it is radical because of the long arms but remember its a gbody going up againts trucks and impalas if i was 2 complain i would put trucks with trucks and impalas with impalas but we cant win them all :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 14 2009, 04:23 PM~15356067
> *Low4Life is coming just to spectate... I like the West Texas Ladies....
> *



SEE YOU IN HOEDESSA HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

< MAJESTICS D.F.W >.... WILL BE IN THE HOUSE .


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 14 2009, 05:09 PM~15356575
> *SEE YOU IN HOEDESSA HOMIE!!!!!!!
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 14 2009, 03:05 PM~15356530
> *maybe it is radical because of the long arms  but remember its a gbody going up againts  trucks and impalas            if i was 2 complain i would put trucks with trucks      and impalas  with impalas    but we cant win them all      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea thats what i meant because the arms.Do most of the cars out there have them longass arms?


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 14 2009, 05:20 PM~15357943
> *Yea thats what i meant because the arms.Do most of the cars out there have them longass arms?
> *


no but 4 a gbody 2 hit hi inches something needs 2 done everyhopper has some kind of elegal shit u just cant c it there sneeky hoppers :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 14 2009, 07:05 PM~15357788
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


THATS COOL...   YOU ARE TOO COOL TO HANG OUT WITH US ANYAYS.... JUST LIKE VEGAS... :angry:  :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 14 2009, 11:12 PM~15361253
> *THATS COOL...     YOU ARE TOO COOL TO HANG OUT WITH US ANYAYS.... JUST LIKE VEGAS... :angry:    :uh:    :biggrin:
> *



NMG! :angry: 

quit crying! :tears: :tears:


----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 14 2009, 06:59 PM~15359305
> *no    but 4 a gbody 2 hit hi  inches something needs 2 done everyhopper has some kind of elegal shit    u just cant c it  there sneeky hoppers  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


not every hopper has something illegal, alot of them have *weight,* but not all of them, like caddilac chris is the only one that is legit that I know of. In my opinion he is the king of west texas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

cris truck hits will good i give u that ive never had a truck till know so ill find out how easy it is 2 make a truck hop from my back yard and by myself in a 4week build after work hours only :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

just 2 clear things my truck is 4 me not 2 go get anybody its 4 me 2 play at home and maybe a shiow o 2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

like i said theres no hopper legal if u look and know what u r looking 4 u will c what rules r u going by yours


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 14 2009, 10:14 PM~15362173
> *like i said theres no  hopper legal        if u look and know what u r looking 4  u will c        what rules r u going by      yours
> *


I dont get what you mean by there is no car legal.My car has 2 piston pump an 14batt with no extra weight an its swingin high 60 with 2in extention arms.So i know my shit is legal to hop almost anywhere.An another thing if they ever wanted to settle this weight thing they should get some scale an weigh the car an i bet only a handfull would be able to HOP :0


----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 15 2009, 05:56 AM~15363847
> *I dont get what you mean by there is no car legal.My car has 2 piston pump an 14batt with no extra weight an its swingin high 60 with 2in extention arms.So i know my shit is legal to hop almost anywhere.An another thing if they ever wanted to settle this weight thing they should get some scale an weigh the car an i bet only a handfull would be able to HOP :0
> *


I agree with you, there will only be a few left. Another way is to get another person(or maybe 2 or 3), that everyone agrees on to check the cars. I have no problem opening my trunk or jacking up my car to have someone check it out, I bet alot of guys won't want to do it. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 14 2009, 10:14 PM~15362173
> *like i said theres no  hopper legal        if u look and know what u r looking 4  u will c        what rules r u going by      yours
> *


You were checking out cadillac chris truck in san angelo, did you find something illegal on that one, you said "no hopper is legal".


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Oct 15 2009, 12:12 PM~15366673
> *You were checking out cadillac chris truck in san angelo, did you find something illegal on that one, you said "no hopper is legal".
> *


ive never looked at cris truck enough ive only looked at the way he has his cylinders on the back im not nosey i dont stare at other peoples hoppers cris will comform that


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 15 2009, 05:56 AM~15363847
> *I dont get what you mean by there is no car legal.My car has 2 piston pump an 14batt with no extra weight an its swingin high 60 with 2in extention arms.So i know my shit is legal to hop almost anywhere.An another thing if they ever wanted to settle this weight thing they should get some scale an weigh the car an i bet only a handfull would be able to HOP :0
> *


look homie what i ment is that cars only thatr r doing big inches have extra stuff in them my car has doing 66 inches singlepump and driving in the streets 8bats no weight but does inches have change most cars r doing 80s and up u have 2 modify the car 2 keep up with others


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

*WILL BE THERE *


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

by the way trucks should always hop againts trucks they r 2 lite thats y they only need singlepump trucks hop only on spring trucks should never hop cars


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

the main question is whos coming 2 odessa next month


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 14 2009, 04:09 PM~15356575
> *SEE YOU IN HOEDESSA HOMIE!!!!!!!
> *


we need to find a place to the nite before where the ladies our and hit it up.... :h5: :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 15 2009, 05:22 PM~15368578
> *we need to find a place to the nite before where the ladies our and hit it up.... :h5:  :h5:
> *



:0 

oso wouldnt know...he didnt make it to the club w/ us last year :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

but idk i dont know wanna know where the ladies are....i wanna know where the hood nikkas are!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 15 2009, 05:56 AM~15363847
> *I dont get what you mean by there is no car legal.My car has 2 piston pump an 14batt with no extra weight an its swingin high 60 with 2in extention arms.So i know my shit is legal to hop almost anywhere.An another thing if they ever wanted to settle this weight thing they should get some scale an weigh the car an i bet only a handfull would be able to HOP :0
> *


Pics or not true :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 15 2009, 01:19 PM~15367285
> *the main question is whos coming 2 odessa next month
> *


Ill b there probably just 2 chill though :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 15 2009, 05:43 PM~15370116
> *Ill b there probably just 2 chill though :biggrin:
> *


2 chill and the hopper


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 15 2009, 05:42 PM~15370103
> *Pics or not true :biggrin:
> *


Pm sent


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 15 2009, 05:51 PM~15370193
> *2 chill    and the hopper
> *


Aver que onda gotta c how works gonna b :dunno:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 15 2009, 05:53 PM~15370206
> *Pm sent
> *


Yea whatever :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 15 2009, 05:53 PM~15370206
> *Pm sent
> *


videos


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 15 2009, 05:55 PM~15370227
> *Aver que onda gotta c how works gonna b :dunno:
> *


try it single pump u may like it better


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 15 2009, 06:10 PM~15370395
> *try it single pump u may like it better
> *


Tha cars not tha problem its gonna b money wise aint got alot of work


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 15 2009, 06:17 PM~15370463
> *Tha cars not tha problem its gonna b money wise aint got alot of work
> *


i know how it is


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 15 2009, 06:18 PM~15370482
> *i know how it is
> *


It aint eazy when u work 4 yourself sometimes


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 15 2009, 05:57 PM~15370249
> *Yea whatever :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


See YOU in Odessa homie make sure you introduce your self dont be scared :0 
O and dont forget your car.
By the way lets see some of your car :twak:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 15 2009, 06:32 PM~15370622
> *See YOU in Odessa homie make sure you introduce your self dont be scared :0
> O and dont forget your car.
> By the way lets see some of your car :twak:
> *


dam homie i just saw your signature killa cutty


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 15 2009, 06:32 PM~15370622
> *See YOU in Odessa homie make sure you introduce your self dont be scared :0
> O and dont forget your car.
> By the way lets see some of your car :twak:
> *


I see u call yurself cuttykilla well get ready to meet my Monte so i guess it a date C U there :h5:


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 15 2009, 06:36 PM~15370667
> *I see u call yurself cuttykilla well get ready to meet my Monte so i guess it a date C U there  :h5:
> *


I guess i got go BREAK YOU OFF now :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 
An change my name to Monte killa :0


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 15 2009, 01:19 PM~15367285
> *the main question is whos coming 2 odessa next month
> *


I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 15 2009, 07:10 PM~15371121
> *I will be there :biggrin:
> *


whatas up with the cutty killa


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

Anybody in need of engraving in West Texas?? I'm from Dallas but will be in Lamesa unitil Sunday. Check out my work and hit me up. Save on shipping, I can take the parts back with me to Dallas. 

Ricardo 
214-478-0632


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 15 2009, 07:12 PM~15371154
> *whatas up with the cutty killa
> *


It will be there also.Man i can't wait to get there sounds like its gonna be a good one :thumbsup: hno: hno:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

i hope so that do u have


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 15 2009, 08:02 PM~15371865
> *i hope so    that do u have
> *


No bulsh*t about the car just do know how to post pic this things got me confused


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

same here im just learning


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

is it a gbody


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 15 2009, 08:02 PM~15371865
> *i hope so    that do u have
> *


 ^sergio i read that forward and backwards and i still cant figure what u said there


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal+Oct 14 2009, 11:51 PM~15361873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*so you gots to run a full stack on trucks to hop??? some trucks.... in my opinion... an s10 v-6 would be the same as a g body with a v-6.... the s10 front end is identical to a g body.... same wheel base.... *


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 15 2009, 10:04 PM~15373578
> *^sergio i read that forward and backwards  and i still cant figure what u said there
> *


i was asking him what kind of car he has


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 15 2009, 11:59 PM~15374564
> *what do you do mean by that bro...... LEGIT.....
> so you gots to run a full stack on trucks to hop??? some trucks.... in my opinion... an s10 v-6 would be the same as a g body with a v-6.... the s10 front end is identical to a g body.... same wheel base....
> *


i dont know a ranger wheel base is alot longer that a gbody and the ranger is alot litter than a g body


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 16 2009, 03:52 AM~15375097
> *i dont know a ranger wheel base is alot longer that a gbody and the ranger is alot litter than a g body
> *


*i know the ranger is like 7-8 inches longer on wheel base on a long bed...... thats an an advantage..... *


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 16 2009, 02:09 AM~15375113
> *i know the ranger is like 7-8 inches longer on wheel base on a long bed...... thats an an advantage.....
> *


im building a ranger :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 15 2009, 10:04 PM~15373578
> *^sergio i read that forward and backwards  and i still cant figure what u said there
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :I thought it was just me :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 16 2009, 07:49 AM~15375454
> *im building a ranger  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


*single pump or double?? :biggrin: *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 15 2009, 06:36 PM~15370667
> *I see u call yurself cuttykilla well get ready to meet my Monte so i guess it a date C U there  :h5:
> *


what's up Homie are you going to need a chaparone for this date lol!!!!so what's the word on the cookout for sat anything going down anywhere's we will be at LA Quinta on 20 bringing down a few toys that are ready the rest are in the making still.


----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

> *what do you do mean by that bro...... LEGIT.....*
> 
> I mean what I said, he is one of the only legit ones I know. I don't know you or your truck. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 13 2009, 06:39 PM~15347366
> *Dont let the rules or the mods  keep u away like i said just modify to  get the high inches .
> *


Looks like they want to kill the ranger too, but don't worry the regal gots ur back. :guns: :guns:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Oct 16 2009, 03:51 PM~15380591
> *Looks like they want to kill the ranger too, but don't worry the regal gots ur back. :guns:  :guns:
> *


stop instagading bro u dont know what the fuck u r talking about stop licking criss balls


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 16 2009, 09:39 AM~15377007
> *single pump or double?? :biggrin:
> *


single


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> *what do you do mean by that bro...... LEGIT.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Oct 16 2009, 05:51 PM~15380591
> *Looks like they want to kill the ranger too, but don't worry the regal gots ur back. :guns:  :guns:
> *


*so you got to get others peoples cars to back yall up....??? who wants to kill the ranger.....???*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

lets not get carried away they r just hopper lets not loose friendship over a hop when everybody knows that hoppers sometimes work and sometimes they dont work


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 16 2009, 07:53 PM~15381667
> *lets not get carried away they r just hopper lets not loose friendship over a hop    when everybody knows that hoppers sometimes work and sometimes they dont work
> *


*its all good in my end bro...... its fun and games.....* :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

hoes the s10


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 16 2009, 08:04 PM~15381738
> *hoes the s10
> *


*he is getting there.... bro....with work its hard to get to it.... but will be out soon.....not much left on it......cant wait to bust it out ......its gonna get nasty next summer......*  :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 16 2009, 06:26 PM~15381891
> *he is getting there.... bro....with work its hard to get to it.... but will be out soon.....not much left on it......cant wait to bust it out ......its gonna get nasty next summer......   :biggrin:
> *


my spelling sucks how many inches 2 expect 2 hit


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 16 2009, 08:29 PM~15381918
> *my spelling sucks    how many inches 2 expect 2 hit
> *


*mid to high 80s *


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 16 2009, 06:38 PM~15382003
> *mid to high 80s
> *


nice


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 16 2009, 09:30 PM~15382376
> *nice
> *


*the ranger you got is that gonna be a hoppper street ....*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 16 2009, 08:06 PM~15382686
> *the ranger you got is that gonna be a hoppper street ....
> *


single 38lockup 8 or 10 bats


----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 16 2009, 03:58 PM~15380662
> *stop instagading  bro    u dont know what the fuck u r talking about       stop licking criss balls
> *


First of all I ain't instagating, you just getting mad because everything I said is true and we all know it. You the one calling chris all the time to ask on how to do this and that and your suppose to be doing it by yourself you said, but its all good. I don't lick nobodys balls to get free stuff, but I'll leave it at that. uffin:


----------



## TXRyda81Regal (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 16 2009, 05:36 PM~15381514
> *so you got to get others peoples cars to back yall up....??? who wants to kill the ranger.....???
> *


Just like you and stevie d roll together(from what I understand) we roll together, nothing bad just representing together. And as far as killing the ranger, inside joke between me and chris, but people tend to read too much into shit sometimes. If people ain't going after the ranger then it ain't intended for them.  :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 16 2009, 08:06 PM~15382686
> *the ranger you got is that gonna be a hoppper street ....
> *


Mid 80s homie i aint seen that truck get over 40 or am i tellin a lie :0


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 17 2009, 02:47 AM~15385450
> *Mid 80s homie i aint seen that truck get over 40 or am i tellin a lie :0
> *


Iv seen videos an west texas doesnt realy move me :0


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Oct 17 2009, 12:44 AM~15385075
> *First of all I ain't instagating, you just getting mad because everything I said is true and we all know it.  You the one calling chris all the time to ask on how to do this and that and your suppose to be doing it by yourself you said, but its all good.  I don't lick nobodys balls to get free stuff, but I'll leave it at that. uffin:
> *


i buy my shit cash my homie marco hook it up once but only once


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Oct 17 2009, 12:55 AM~15385131
> *Just like you and stevie d roll together(from what I understand) we roll together, nothing bad just representing together.  And as far as killing the ranger, inside joke between me and chris, but people tend to read too much into shit sometimes. If people ain't going after the ranger then it ain't intended for them.   :biggrin:
> *


 me cris r homies 2 i just happen 2 use blackmagic products on all my car my cutty truck and my singlestreet car that i started 3month ago monte


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal+Oct 17 2009, 02:55 AM~15385131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*you must be mistakin my s10 with some one elses bro.....like said it was doing 70 single piston pump 8 batts.... now getting re done to be doing mid high 80s....

what is your cuttykiller doing on inches wise....

*


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 17 2009, 04:56 AM~15385460
> *Iv seen videos an west texas doesnt realy move me :0
> *


*post video or pics of your cuttykilla....*


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 17 2009, 04:47 AM~15385450
> *Mid 80s homie i aint seen that truck get over 40 or am i tellin a lie :0
> *


you're telling a lie, look at his avi, does that look like 40?


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 17 2009, 04:47 AM~15385450
> *Mid 80s homie i aint seen that truck get over 40 or am i tellin a lie :0
> *


you are mistaken, you are probably talking about that white HiLow truck, he only doing 30s. El Chamuco WAS doing 70 on the bumper


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TXRyda81Regal_@Oct 17 2009, 02:55 AM~15385131
> *Just like you and stevie d roll together(from what I understand) we roll together, nothing bad just representing together.  And as far as killing the ranger, inside joke between me and chris, but people tend to read too much into shit sometimes. If people ain't going after the ranger then it ain't intended for them.   :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ~Texas Hustle~, anjelgirl22, *el chamuco*

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Oct 17 2009, 12:10 PM~15386471
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ~Texas Hustle~, anjelgirl22, el chamuco
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

No your right you guys did get out of the club so you dont roll with stevie in a club, but have respect and support for stevie and his work after all he did your get the truck working, 


i was gunna come on here and show support by posting vids but guess that was a bust when i read your post......... :dunno: 


sergio may your new shinny stuff is nice!! cant wait for you to see it!!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Oct 17 2009, 12:14 PM~15386505
> *No your right you guys did get out of the club so you dont roll with stevie in a club, but have respect and support for stevie and his work after all he did your get the truck working,
> i was gunna come on here and show support by posting vids but guess that was a bust when i read your post......... :dunno:
> sergio may your new shinny stuff is nice!! cant wait for you to see it!!!
> *


*RESPECT.....????*


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

yeah .... not so much you but your bro everytime something comes up things always fly like OH SOMEONE MUST BE RUNNING THEIR MOUTH BLABLA ECT,

maybe he should see what you two post on the public forum and see stevie dont have to run his mouht to anybody out there, but im not on here to bitch and argue with you guys i have much love for you all


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Oct 17 2009, 12:35 PM~15386634
> *yeah .... not so much you but your bro everytime something comes up things always fly like OH SOMEONE MUST BE RUNNING THEIR MOUTH BLABLA ECT,
> 
> maybe he should see what you two post on the public forum and see stevie dont have to run his mouht to anybody out there, but im not on here to bitch and argue with you guys i have much love for you all
> *


*but its the truth.... how do people i dont even talk too know bout so much bout my truck..... ?? i respect those who respect me... *


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

nice edit hahahah

so your saying steve dont respect you???????????? 




kiovole bro...yes you do need an adex.... i just got mine in...  

look like this was in the forum, and jess knows her shit man she saw your truck in odessa she knew what you were running

there was another post were you were saying you had an itl dump and it worked fine so maybe she reads that

i didnt even know you had an adex until someone told me so yeah it pissed us off that a pm from her and ray became a fuk you pm about stevie and me.....

its all cool tho whatever im done ........ :uh:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Oct 17 2009, 01:30 PM~15386847
> *nice edit hahahah
> 
> so your saying steve dont respect you????????????
> ...


*im glad you liked my edit.....
haha


you know im not gonna say no more to you ..... cuz shit tends to get twisted like that all the time....since yall are pissed off due to the truth being said on a pm tell stevie to halla at me when hes not pissed no more .....

yeah i got adex cuz from what i personally seen and heard adel 2 dont work....
*


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 17 2009, 02:56 AM~15385460
> *Iv seen videos an west texas doesnt realy move me :0
> *


There u go talkin that shit again y dont u post pics r u scared it aint doin enough
Man nobody waste there time with this clown he aint got shit :thumbsdown:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 17 2009, 02:15 PM~15387034
> *There u go talkin that shit again y dont u post pics r u scared it aint doin enough
> Man nobody waste there time with this clown he aint got shit  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 17 2009, 12:18 PM~15387049
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 17 2009, 07:00 PM~15386972
> *im glad you liked my edit.....
> haha
> you know im not gonna say no more to you  ..... cuz shit tends to get twisted like that all the time....since yall are pissed off  due to the truth being said on a pm  tell stevie to halla at me  when  hes not pissed no more .....
> ...



truth on a pm, how the fuk do you read that, i clearly posted a post that you wrote on layitlow but whatever you guys are always right so drop the fuking thing... steve aint mad at ya you know hes cool no matter what thats just him

who gives a fuk you run a adex they are a damn good dump like adel2 dont know hoe you seen it dont work cuz eltaco always works. but you are alwas right.......

like its been said before the real from the fake are clear to see hahahhaha :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam the way i look at it if you dont like the rules dont come to hop simple as that il be there and as long as im on the bumper then ive done my job ,i dont give a fuk if im hopping against trucks ,radicals or weighted cars it is what it is il put on a good show with my 12batt double gate car with stock locations and shit :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 05:23 PM~15369323
> *:0
> 
> oso wouldnt know...he didnt make it to the club w/ us last year  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


show me the spot... we went to some tejano bar in midland last year and everybody was older and looking at us crazy.... there were only a few young ones where we were at...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

When is the cut off date for pre-reg..

Adding a lil som-some to my car for Odessa...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

what up nick :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> what up nick :wave: :wave:
> [/quot
> 
> Whats up karnal! how u been? just checking up on da sport! allways good to hear from you, you know the sport can't stay the same too long or it gets boring,bringing the show home this year Tejano Style" "Da Voice" Jay Perez, da electric cowboyz' Grupo Vida!! Raulito Naivarra, Emillio Naivarra's little big brother busting out his new cd and the classy 'Ricardo Castillion y La Differencia plus the worlds fastest Rapper " Twista and Mr Lowrider MC Majic, and of course the *Texas Death Match Championships*, where the big dogs come to play!!! Texas Tours TRADE MARK thanks to you!!!
> ...


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Oct 17 2009, 10:14 AM~15386505
> *No your right you guys did get out of the club so you dont roll with stevie in a club, but have respect and support for stevie and his work after all he did your get the truck working,
> i was gunna come on here and show support by posting vids but guess that was a bust when i read your post......... :dunno:
> sergio may your new shinny stuff is nice!! cant wait for you to see it!!!
> *


i was like a kid at the candy store :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

things r getting hot its going 2 b good at the hop pit thanks stevie 4 bringing my stuff


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 17 2009, 09:32 PM~15390266
> *When is the cut off date for pre-reg..
> 
> Adding a lil som-some to my car for Odessa...
> ...


nice drawing i am try that sketch the drawing with pencil then airbrush it


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 17 2009, 10:46 PM~15390771
> *things r getting hot  its going 2 b good at the hop pit                                                                                                            thanks stevie 4 bringing my stuff
> *


sall good homie now put em to good use :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Oct 17 2009, 08:06 PM~15389108
> *show me the spot... we went to some tejano bar in midland last year and everybody was older and looking at us crazy.... there were only a few young ones where we were at...
> *



already where we went was good...couldnt really check out the guys cuz last year had a bf... :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 18 2009, 01:30 AM~15391344
> *sall good homie now put em to good use  :biggrin:
> *


96inchesplus is that good enough :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i hope


----------



## amarillo rollin (Oct 5, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2T7psRgAHQ...player_embedded


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 18 2009, 07:02 AM~15391777
> *96inchesplus is that good enough  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i hope
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

we will be there cant wait D-SHOP


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Oct 15 2009, 08:48 PM~15371676
> *Anybody in need of engraving in West Texas??  I'm from Dallas but will be in Lamesa unitil Sunday.  Check out my work and hit me up.  Save on shipping, I can take the parts back with me to Dallas.
> 
> Ricardo
> ...


This guy is bad ass, those are my knock off's and fenders for my bike..


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 17 2009, 02:15 PM~15387034
> *There u go talkin that shit again y dont u post pics r u scared it aint doin enough
> Man nobody waste there time with this clown he aint got shit  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 17 2009, 02:56 AM~15385460
> *Iv seen videos an west texas doesnt realy move me :0
> *


Say homie i just reserved my room at motel 6 lets Hop Sat.night y wait till Sunday i'll b there all day an all night just look 4 tha black Monte on tha trailer :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## amarillo rollin (Oct 5, 2001)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: amarillo rollin, stevie d, show-bound

Tired of being out in the shop Stevie?

Sam, get to your buildup topic and post updated pics 

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

just eating my dinner and heading back out :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be out there promoting ART WORK, stop by the LONE STAR BRAND BOOTH FOR INFO on MURALS!! WE Will also have LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS AVAILABLE FOR SALE!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 19 2009, 09:22 PM~15406638
> *Say homie i just reserved my room at motel 6 lets Hop Sat.night y wait till Sunday i'll b there all day an all night just look 4 tha black Monte on tha trailer :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 *dont forget take a video of it.... or not true*


----------



## amarillo rollin (Oct 5, 2001)

amarillo rollin, El Perro *****, *uso4vida*

What's up Robert, u coming back this year?


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by amarillo rollin_@Oct 19 2009, 08:21 PM~15407534
> *amarillo rollin, El Perro *****, uso4vida
> 
> What's up Robert, u coming back this year?
> *


Supp big Homie?? I have to come on here to check out all the hopper masa!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k...want to keep up with all my Tejano Homies to make sure that we all support Nick and the Tejano Super Show!  UCE CC will be in the house like always, this year with a couple of "new" surprises! Unfortunately, I personally won't be able to come (I don't think as of yet) due to my lady is due on November 11th, with our second daughter! Lo siento porque este es mi favorito show de todo el ano!! I hope that everyone posts pics so that I can not miss any of the action or cars, por favor. I am sure that you vatos will hold it down for me, like usual though. keep me posted...


----------



## amarillo rollin (Oct 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Oct 19 2009, 10:50 PM~15407887
> *
> Supp big Homie??  I have to come on here to check out all the hopper masa!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k...want to keep up with all my Tejano Homies to make sure that we all support Nick and the Tejano Super Show!  UCE CC will be in the house like always, this year with a couple of "new" surprises!  Unfortunately, I personally won't be able to come (I don't think as of yet) due to my lady is due on November 11th, with our second daughter!  Lo siento porque este es mi favorito show de todo el ano!!  I hope that everyone posts pics so that I can not miss any of the action or cars, por favor.  I am sure that you vatos will hold it down for me, like usual though.  keep me posted...
> *


Congrats on your daughter homie, much love. This show will always be around, we'll see you next year. I'm going to try and get as many pics/vids as possible and post them up.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 19 2009, 08:11 PM~15407379
> *:0  :0  dont forget take a video of it.... or not true
> *


 :thumbsup: Just dont say that 2 cuttykiller cuz he gets ass infected realy quik :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 19 2009, 07:22 PM~15406638
> *Say homie i just reserved my room at motel 6 lets Hop Sat.night y wait till Sunday i'll b there all day an all night just look 4 tha black Monte on tha trailer :thumbsup:
> *


I will get there Friday. We can do this anytime


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 20 2009, 05:50 PM~15416106
> *I will get there Friday. We can do this anytime
> *


so what kind of car u got


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 20 2009, 06:03 PM~15416263
> *so what kind of car u got
> *


85 Regal on 13s


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 20 2009, 08:16 PM~15416375
> *85 Regal on 13s
> *


*any pics..... whats it hitting*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 20 2009, 06:16 PM~15416375
> *85 Regal on 13s
> *


wheelbase at 99inches or 101 2 do 66inches am i correct


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 20 2009, 06:16 PM~15416375
> *85 Regal on 13s
> *


i was running 13s on mine but i kept bending the front 2 when the car will come down videos videos


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*if you hop on 13s and take them off and put on 14s it gives you 10 more inches* :0 :0


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 20 2009, 06:56 PM~15416889
> *if you hop on 13s and take them off and put on 14s it gives you 10 more inches  :0  :0
> *


i like 13s better but kept fucking them up i would say 5more


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 20 2009, 09:05 PM~15416987
> *i like 13s better  but kept fucking them up      i would say 5more
> *


*hows your car coming along..... ready for the odessa show..... is you taking your ranger too,,,*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 20 2009, 07:15 PM~15417103
> *hows your car coming along..... ready for the odessa show..... is you taking your ranger too,,,
> *


cutty is ready and truck is coming along


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 20 2009, 06:36 PM~15416590
> *wheelbase at 99inches or 101      2 do 66inches am i correct
> *


Havent measured it but i guess :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 17 2009, 12:15 PM~15387034
> *There u go talkin that shit again y dont u post pics r u scared it aint doin enough
> Man nobody waste there time with this clown he aint got shit  :thumbsdown:
> *


Ahhh what happened i thought we was friends


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 20 2009, 08:08 PM~15417730
> *Havent measured it but i guess :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 20 2009, 08:08 PM~15417730
> *Havent measured it but i guess :biggrin:
> *


u couldnt get vids of your car yet


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 20 2009, 08:12 PM~15417783
> *u couldnt get vids of your car yet
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: U still believe him :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 21 2009, 05:43 AM~15420582
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: U still believe him :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

looks like SOMOS UNO MILWAUKEE WISCONSIN CHAPTER will be out in odessa with solitos from round lake illinois :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

stevie when you going down there lmk


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 22 2009, 06:26 PM~15438543
> *
> *


this truck is eating my lunch it had 2 fuel tanks and im only using 1


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

KrazyKutting will defenitly be in the house choppn it up with my Tejas carnales and enjoying what is truley Thee Greatest Show on Earth!!!! lookn forward to kickn it with my homies from Wst TX . :biggrin: I'll bring a few billet parts and engraved parts to sell :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Oct 22 2009, 10:35 AM~15434225
> *stevie when you going down there lmk
> *


prob the sunday morning make a mad dash again try not to run outa gas this time haha


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*ttt.....*


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 22 2009, 11:18 PM~15440498
> *prob the sunday morning make a mad dash again try not to run outa gas this time haha*


 :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 09:33 PM~15439250
> *KrazyKutting will defenitly be in the house choppn it up with my Tejas carnales and enjoying what is truley Thee Greatest Show on Earth!!!! lookn forward to kickn it with my homies from Wst TX .  :biggrin:  I'll bring a few billet parts and engraved parts to sell  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MEETING YOU IN VEGAS HOMIE!!! SEE YOU IN ODESSA!!!!!!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT for Big Nick


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

T T T


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 27 2009, 06:40 AM~15478994
> *ttt
> *


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 27 2009, 05:40 AM~15478994
> *ttt
> *


Are u ready its getting closer :0


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 21 2009, 08:52 AM~15421680
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 27 2009, 03:14 PM~15483448
> *Are u ready its getting closer :0
> *


Ready when u r homie Sat. night or what?


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 27 2009, 03:37 PM~15483663
> *Ready when u r homie Sat. night or what?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

there we go again


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Oct 27 2009, 03:39 PM~15483679
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what happen 2 the videos or pics


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 27 2009, 05:56 PM~15485176
> *there we go again
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 27 2009, 06:00 PM~15485237
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sup homie hows the monte


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 27 2009, 06:02 PM~15485268
> *sup homie    hows the monte
> *


Its doing better but cant get it 2 stay running engine wise but workin on it :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 27 2009, 06:10 PM~15485378
> *Its doing better but cant get it 2 stay running engine wise but workin on it :biggrin:
> *


cuttykiller is hot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 27 2009, 06:12 PM~15485409
> *cuttykiller is hot  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got some cold water 4 him if he needs it hno:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 27 2009, 06:13 PM~15485424
> *I got some cold water 4 him if he needs it hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 27 2009, 06:18 PM~15485496
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I should have said a cold beer not water :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 27 2009, 06:51 PM~15485914
> *I should have said a cold beer not water :biggrin:
> *


If it was a cold beer u wouldnt give it to him cabron we know what u meant


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Oct 27 2009, 06:57 PM~15486004
> *If it was a cold  beer u wouldnt give it to him cabron we know what u meant
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 22 2009, 10:18 PM~15440498
> *prob the sunday morning make a mad dash again try not to run outa gas this time haha
> *


is ron coming this year yeah dont run outta gas again


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Oct 28 2009, 10:06 AM~15492074
> *is ron coming this year yeah dont run outta gas again
> *


dont know about ron but spooky and loui blackmagic powered from elpaso texas will be in the hop pit big inches


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i spoke to ron briefly about it whilst i was out there for the supershow n he said he wernt sure


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5Vat17XTdo...4A7B97&index=12 el paso will be in the pit bmh


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

go 2 3.00minutes in the videio the ranger and the regal


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*its gonna get crunk i odessa..... cant wait*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 28 2009, 06:42 PM~15497042
> *its gonna get crunk i odessa..... cant wait
> *


bring the s10


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 28 2009, 08:48 PM~15497106
> *bring the s10
> *


*donk know yet bro....but hopefully it should be there....its gonna be fun with the trucks.....* :cheesy:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 28 2009, 06:53 PM~15497162
> *donk know yet bro....but hopefully it should be there....its gonna be fun with the trucks..... :cheesy:
> *


ill c if we can make a truck class 38inch lockup 18514tires singles and the builder 2 hit the switch it would be nice


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 28 2009, 09:07 PM~15497319
> *ill c if we can make a truck class    38inch lockup          18514tires singles    and the builder 2 hit the switch   it would be nice
> *


*cool..... just give me a heads up.... so what are the rules any ways.... were can i check them out.... for street and super street....*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 28 2009, 07:16 PM~15497405
> *cool..... just give me a heads up.... so what are the rules any ways.... were can i check them out.... for street and super street....
> *


i will the rules r at the tejano web sites


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 28 2009, 09:18 PM~15497432
> *i will     the rules r at the tejano web sites
> *


*yeah i look but didnt see nothing......... i know from last yr.,... but since it changes ,,,, are they the same as last yr??....*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 28 2009, 07:21 PM~15497468
> *yeah i look but didnt see nothing......... i know from last yr.,... but since it changes ,,,, are they the same as last yr??....
> *


yea street is 30lockup superstreet 38 lockup


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 28 2009, 09:32 PM~15497584
> *yea    street is 30lockup      superstreet 38 lockup
> *


*what bout on street how many batts and tire size same too.... no bigger than 185s 14s and no more than 10 batts?? do you know nicks number i had it but lost it on my other phone,,,*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 28 2009, 07:38 PM~15497647
> *what bout on street how many batts and tire size same too....  no bigger than 185s 14s and no more than 10 batts?? do you know nicks number i had it but lost it on my other phone,,,
> *


the tire size is the same 4 both class 1857514 reverse ive never heard anything about batterys if u keep your truck under30lockup it would be street i think


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 28 2009, 09:43 PM~15497711
> *the tire size is the same 4 both class 1857514 reverse    ive never heard anything about batterys  if u keep your truck under30lockup it would be street i think
> *


*cool bro ..... cant wait to go there again.... i never taste the best chinesse food like odessa last yr we went to one it was so fuking good.... so THE "RILLA" 806 will be in the house*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 28 2009, 07:50 PM~15497792
> *cool bro ..... cant wait to go there again.... i never taste the best chinesse food like odessa last yr  we went to one it was so fuking good.... so THE "RILLA"  806 will be in the house
> *


i know a better place


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 28 2009, 10:30 PM~15498317
> *i know a better place
> *


*yeah i know china CMC.....*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

chinamex i was there yesterday


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Oct 28 2009, 12:06 PM~15492074
> *is ron coming this year yeah dont run outta gas again
> *



r u gonna be there homie?


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 28 2009, 08:40 PM~15497004
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5Vat17XTdo...4A7B97&index=12          el paso will be in the pit    bmh
> *


is the regal single or double?


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 28 2009, 09:53 PM~15498638
> *TTT
> *


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Oct 29 2009, 07:36 AM~15502098
> *is the regal single or double?double
> *


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 28 2009, 08:41 PM~15497020
> *go 2 3.00minutes in the videio the ranger and the regal
> *


*that ranger gets up nice..... *


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Oct 28 2009, 05:06 PM~15492074
> *is ron coming this year yeah dont run outta gas again
> *


i think he is  



u going to this one?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

room reserved, my wifes going with me for the first time, it should be bad ass...!!!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Oct 29 2009, 11:59 PM~15511791
> *i think he is
> u going to this one?
> *


make shure eltaco makes it 2 my backyard odessa :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 30 2009, 01:59 AM~15512114
> *room reserved, my wifes going with me for the first time, it should be bad ass...!!!
> *


whats up ralph what day are yall coming fri or sat ????


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 30 2009, 08:01 PM~15518456
> *make shure eltaco makes it 2 my backyard  odessa :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


el taco will be there for sure i want that inch back from last year homie :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 30 2009, 11:07 PM~15519913
> *el taco will be there for sure i want that inch back from last year homie  :biggrin:
> *


Chris's win just askin :dunno:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 31 2009, 01:12 AM~15519951
> *Chris's win just askin :dunno:
> *


not that hop


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Oct 31 2009, 09:10 AM~15521652
> *not that hop
> *


My bad


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pre-Reg cut off date is Nov 19...


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 31 2009, 12:56 PM~15522228
> *My bad
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 30 2009, 11:07 PM~15519913
> *el taco will be there for sure i want that inch back from last year homie  :biggrin:
> *


 el taco vs sergiosheavyhitter 4 that 1extra inch from last year both bmh powered u know its big inches when the bmh is in the house :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 31 2009, 10:56 AM~15522228
> *My bad
> *


na boby hes talking about me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93+Oct 30 2009, 11:12 PM~15519951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir it wasnt el taco last year it was the un named g body this year its el taco gunna serve you up some hot sauce :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 30 2009, 10:26 PM~15518649
> *whats up ralph what day are yall coming fri or sat ????
> *


saturday morning homeboy, early for that move in...!!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 31 2009, 10:01 PM~15525966
> *na in the super street clas sergio beat me by 1inch last year he got lucky tho my car wasnt working and didnt go to bumper if it had i would have creamed him like im gunna this year  :biggrin:
> yes sir it wasnt el taco last year it was the un named g body this year its el taco gunna serve you up some hot sauce  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 1 2009, 08:45 PM~15530949
> *ttt
> *



*you ready for odessa?? you hopping on street or super street*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 1 2009, 02:25 PM~15529261
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 1 2009, 11:18 PM~15533816
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 1 2009, 11:21 PM~15533843
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:  :wave: :buttkick: :nono: :tongue:  :loco: :nicoderm: :h5: :420:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 1 2009, 09:08 PM~15532339
> *
> you ready for odessa?? you hopping on street or super street
> *


Gonna try street but we'll c whats up that day :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 3 2009, 04:45 PM~15552075
> *ttt
> *


what happen 2 cuttykiller


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 3 2009, 07:40 PM~15553938
> *what happen 2 cuttykiller
> *


 :dunno: He must b workin on tha car he dont have :0


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 4 2009, 07:58 AM~15558125
> *:dunno: He must b workin on tha car he dont have :0
> *


 :0 :0 *getting it ready for your monte...* :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 4 2009, 07:00 AM~15558133
> *:0  :0  getting it ready for your monte...  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I hope he is all that talkin he was doin


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 4 2009, 05:56 PM~15563631
> *I hope he is all that talkin he was doin
> *


sup boby


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 4 2009, 07:00 AM~15558133
> *:0  :0  getting it ready for your monte...  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


sup homie s10 ready


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 4 2009, 06:09 PM~15563783
> *sup homie      s10 ready
> *


X2


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 4 2009, 07:09 PM~15563783
> *sup homie      s10 ready
> *


*workin on it... but should be good to go for odessa... gots some things hear and there to do...

that ranger from el paso thats going to be in the street class////?*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 4 2009, 06:21 PM~15563948
> *workin on it... but should be good to go for odessa... gots some things hear and there to do...
> 
> that ranger from el paso thats going to be in the street class////?
> *


yea y


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 4 2009, 07:21 PM~15563959
> *yea y
> *


*just wondering..... that truck hits nice... they gonna check the rear lock ups right??* :0 :0


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 4 2009, 06:08 PM~15563758
> *sup boby
> *


Que onda Sergio :wave:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 4 2009, 06:24 PM~15563991
> *just wondering..... that truck hits nice... they gonna check the rear lock ups right?? :0  :0
> *


yea the truck needs 2 b dumbed front


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 4 2009, 07:35 PM~15564144
> *yea the truck needs 2 b dumbed front
> *


*whats the lates on the registration....what time *


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 4 2009, 06:40 PM~15564208
> *whats the lates on the registration....what time
> *


i think 11amsunday there easy on hoppers


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 4 2009, 06:27 PM~15564032
> *Que onda Sergio :wave:
> *


ke royo


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 4 2009, 07:40 PM~15564208
> *whats the lates on the registration....what time
> *


Pre-Reg cut off date is Nov 19...


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

Manuel and Strictly Business will be making the trip from Cali...............................


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Nov 5 2009, 09:32 AM~15569810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 4 2009, 06:58 AM~15558125
> *:dunno: He must b workin on tha car he dont have :0
> *


Haha you got jokes i hope u got a good joke for when i break you off homie :0


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 3 2009, 07:40 PM~15553938
> *what happen 2 cuttykiller
> *


Still here working my day job then working on my car that i do have havent had much time for the computer


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Nov 5 2009, 07:40 PM~15576334
> *Still here working my day job then working on my car that i do have havent had much time for the computer
> *


how the cuttykiller doing


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

about the name cuttykiller my homie homie stevie has a cutty that will b in the hopping pit also jk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 5 2009, 07:52 PM~15576513
> *about the name cuttykiller  my homie homie stevie has a cutty that will b in the hopping pit also      jk  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


There is only one car im looking for and he knows who he is :angry:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Nov 5 2009, 08:56 PM~15576571
> *There is only one car im looking for and he knows who he is :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 *so you wiill hop any cutty.... *


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Nov 5 2009, 07:56 PM~15576571
> *There is only one car im looking for and he knows who he is :angry:
> *


who :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 5 2009, 08:00 PM~15576618
> *:0  :0  so you wiill hop any cutty....
> *


everything going good


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

WHERES THE PARTY AT I WILL BE COMING UP SATURDAY NIGHT HIT ME UP HOMIES


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 5 2009, 07:52 PM~15576513
> *about the name cuttykiller  my homie homie stevie has a cutty that will b in the hopping pit also      jk  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir i fianly got time to get started on the ol girl shes on charge now as we speak got a few changes to make hopefully it will work :biggrin: so whats the deal on the hop is there gunna be a radical class or are we all superstreet :dunno:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 5 2009, 07:52 PM~15576513
> *about the name cuttykiller  my homie homie stevie has a cutty that will b in the hopping pit also      jk  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


theres only 1 cutty im after its a babypoop green colour :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 5 2009, 08:13 PM~15576786
> *yes sir i fianly got time to get started on the ol girl shes on charge now as we speak got a few changes to make hopefully it will work  :biggrin: so whats the deal on the hop is there gunna be a radical class or are we all superstreet  :dunno:
> *


as far as i know he r all ss it may change day off the show


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 5 2009, 10:16 PM~15576832
> *theres only 1 cutty im after its a babypoop green colour  :biggrin:
> *



CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS HOMIE


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 5 2009, 08:16 PM~15576832
> *theres only 1 cutty im after its a babypoop green colour  :biggrin:
> *


im not taking my cutty 2many hoppers that want 2 beat me :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 5 2009, 09:12 PM~15576767
> *everything going good
> *


*yes sir... every is cool over up in rilla.... how bout your cars how they coming along*


----------



## justforlooks (Oct 21, 2003)

sup sergio u ready for the show


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by justforlooks_@Nov 5 2009, 08:30 PM~15577032
> *sup sergio u ready for the show
> *


sup cris cutty is ready but im biulding a single pump truck its almost ready


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX+Nov 5 2009, 08:20 PM~15576893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah you knows it on the real tho i rekon ima have to sababtage you some how ive got it ima tell ya that theres a new super pumphead thats come out fresh from rons flow bench then youl ask to buy some il sa there not available to the public yadda yadda you will beg me for the gears so il end up sayin yeah ok heres the new gears and send you 2 blocks of cheese with holes drilled in them ,,,,you will put em in ya car so we can have cheese with our chips ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hhhmmmm wonder if it will work :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

i have some of those new supergears in my cutty and my truck :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

and my new adell2 comes in 2day its going 2 b good bmh


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Oct 29 2009, 08:07 AM~15501903
> *r u gonna be there homie?
> *


im gona try


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 6 2009, 04:05 PM~15584201
> *im gona try
> *



awesome!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Oct 30 2009, 12:59 AM~15511791
> *i think he is
> u going to this one?
> *


i want to but no way of going i asked pam but she doesnt want to go


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 6 2009, 03:07 PM~15584227
> *awesome!!!
> *


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 6 2009, 04:08 PM~15584234
> *i want to but no way of going i asked pam but she doesnt want to go
> *



ride with bud, last i heard he was riding dolo :dunno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

calling all hoppers to come out and have fun and show what your hoppers have it will be the best show of the year this will be a special show to end the year and get ready for next year best of the best come to this show only big dogs :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 6 2009, 06:50 PM~15586122
> *calling all hoppers  to come out and have fun and show what your hoppers have it will be the best show of the year    this will be a special show to end the year and get ready for next year      best of the best come to this show only big dogs  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


*im not a big dog so i cant go..???* :0


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 6 2009, 05:54 PM~15586150
> *im not a big dog so i cant go..??? :0
> *


ive seen the s10 bigdog :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 6 2009, 07:00 PM~15586212
> *ive seen the s10  bigdog :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 

* man if its not one thing its another on the hoppers cmc..... but it should be good to go for odessa... i want some of that chinesse food...*


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 6 2009, 03:40 PM~15585108
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The MAJESTICS are coming!!!!!!!!


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 6 2009, 07:27 PM~15587104
> *:0  :0
> 
> man if its not one thing its another on the hoppers cmc..... but it should be good to go for odessa... i want some of that chinesse food...
> *


having trouble


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Nov 6 2009, 07:43 PM~15587227
> *The MAJESTICS are coming!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 6 2009, 09:02 PM~15587398
> *having trouble
> *


*not really .... my cab mouts when to shit... cmc.... i notice the cab moving when hopping it .... so i took a look under and theres no mounts on there just the bolts cmc.. i pull the old ones off they was fuk up i was luck the damn cab didnt fall off while hitting the switch... .... so had to order me some*  :uh: :uh:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 6 2009, 08:15 PM~15587522
> *not really .... my cab mouts when to shit... cmc.... i notice the cab moving when hopping it .... so i took a look under and theres no mounts on there just the bolts cmc.. i pull the old ones off they was fuk up i was luck the damn cab didnt fall off while hitting the switch... .... so had to order me some  :uh:  :uh:
> *


but hopping good


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 6 2009, 09:33 PM~15587710
> *but hopping good
> *


*yes sir..... just got to strap down that cab i would hate to see it fly off in odessa cmc....that would be some crazy shit right there... * :0


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 6 2009, 09:03 PM~15587954
> *yes sir..... just got to strap down that cab i would hate to see it fly off in odessa cmc....that would be some crazy shit right there...  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*Rollerz Only Toys 4 Tots Car Show -Sunday Dec. 13th Austin, TX* -CLICK


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

for all those nice show cars that are coming to the best car show of the year if you need a flat bed truck to unload those show cars just contact my buddy RICARDO AT 432 664 2358 AND TELL HIM SERGIO TOLD U AND HE WILL HOOK IT UP FOR U HAVE A SAFE TRIP TO ODEESA TEXAS WHERE THE BIG BOYS COME AND PLAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

5 STAR TOWING 432 664 2358


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Nov 5 2009, 07:56 PM~15576571
> *There is only one car im looking for and he knows who he is :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: Its on


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 9 2009, 06:37 AM~15605440
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: Its on
> *


dam boby cant wait


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

will for sure be there deeper than ever before!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

Whats good homeboys my club is from milwaukee wisconsin were riding with solitos from illnios gonna take a ride out there and see whats good with oddessa


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Irving Customz: Anyone interested in American made all chrome Presto-Lite motor.. We've got'em for $95 + shipping.. We also have the double post competition all black Presto-Lite Plus for $135 + shipping

I will take a few motors with me to the show.. So if any of you hoppers burn a motor hit me up..  

All Chrome:



Competition motor black: We can take these motors apart and chrome them for $30 or gold & chrome combination or powder coated; call for pricing for these options: John 469-735-0502


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be there...


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 10 2009, 07:12 PM~15626396
> *Whats good homeboys my club is from milwaukee wisconsin were riding with solitos from illnios gonna take a ride out there and see whats good with oddessa
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

any good eating or clubs out there


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Hell yeah just 11 more day and counting!!!!!!! Can't wait to unveil our newest line of billet parts and bad ass Delta CNC dumps we've been bangin out for Tejano Super Show, make sure you guys come by the KrazyKutting booth and say whats up and check out all the Lowrider Candy we'll be takn . Lookn forward to displayn and talkn to everyone serious bout gettn plaques,custom grills,suspensions,chrome plating ,engraving etc etc done. See you guys there. :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

show getting closer hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

Will not make it to this one after all


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Nov 11 2009, 07:44 PM~15638341
> *Will not make it to this one after all
> *


y


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 11 2009, 09:48 PM~15639065
> *y
> *


*he scare to hop caddymans monte or he migh be scare of your cutty* :0 :0


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

we got an extra spot on a three car hauler leaving fort worth on Fri. & returning sunday night... PM me if interested..


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 11 2009, 08:48 PM~15639065
> *y
> *


Aint scared of no car someone in my family just passed away.Got more important things right know than worry about a hop but good luck to all of yall :thumbsup:


----------



## CuttyKilla85 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 11 2009, 09:30 PM~15639447
> *he scare to hop caddymans monte or he migh be scare of your cutty :0  :0
> *


Look here homie i aint scared of no car or light ass trucks so u can expect me next year or when ever we meet in tha pit


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Nov 12 2009, 07:54 AM~15642153
> *Look here homie i aint scared of no car or light ass trucks so u can expect me next year or when ever we meet in tha pit
> *


*can you post up pics of your hopper??*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Nov 12 2009, 06:54 AM~15642153
> *Look here homie i aint scared of no car or light ass trucks so u can expect me next year or when ever we meet in tha pit
> *


good luck


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 12 2009, 10:19 AM~15643972
> *can you post up pics of your hopper??
> *


sup homie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

tru rydaz cc will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 10 2009, 07:12 PM~15626396
> *Whats good homeboys my club is from milwaukee wisconsin were riding with solitos from illnios gonna take a ride out there and see whats good with oddessa
> *



Wecome to Tejas!! plenty of refien!! food!! OG style radaz! !  You vatos stay safe , thats a long trip!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 12 2009, 02:11 PM~15645591
> *sup homie
> *


*not much just hea chillin like a villian.... *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## enrique banuelos (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 12 2009, 06:14 PM~15647294
> *Wecome to Tejas!!  plenty of refien!! food!!  OG style radaz! !   You vatos stay safe , thats a long trip!!
> *


I HOPE ALL GOES WELL ON OUR LONG TRIP GRACIAS HOMEBOY


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Nov 5 2009, 11:32 AM~15569810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: Orale it'll be good to see Manuel (Stricktly Bussiness), Johnny and the cool vatos from Krazy-Kutting again.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttyKilla85_@Nov 12 2009, 06:51 AM~15642140
> *Aint scared of no car someone in my family just passed away.Got more important things right know than worry about a hop but good luck to all of yall :thumbsup:
> *


Man i new u were full of SHIT make up excuses BITCH :0


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 14 2009, 10:07 AM~15663171
> *Man i new u were full of SHIT make up excuses BITCH  :0
> *


*is your car ready*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 14 2009, 09:07 AM~15663171
> *Man i new u were full of SHIT make up excuses BITCH  :0
> *


sup boby


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 14 2009, 10:00 AM~15663468
> *is your car ready
> *


sup chamuco


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 14 2009, 05:07 PM~15665795
> *sup chamuco
> *


*que traza bro.... hows the weather down in the west texas*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 14 2009, 05:18 PM~15666257
> *que traza bro.... hows the weather down in the west texas
> *


nice wheater 70s cloudy but nice


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt sergio did ya get the parts yet


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 15 2009, 11:20 AM~15670839
> *ttt sergio did ya get the parts yet
> *


yea i got them ready 4 big inches but my wife wants me 2 save the truck since the truck and the cutty will hop againts each other and the truck is hitting better than the cutty :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: blackmagic equipped


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 15 2009, 01:52 PM~15671279
> *yea i got them    ready 4 big inches  but my wife wants me 2 save the truck  since the truck and the cutty will hop againts each other    and the truck  is hitting better than the cutty  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: blackmagic equipped
> *


 :0 :0 :0 * tanto asi*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ill be there for sure...

pm me on anything going down sat night!


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 15 2009, 12:54 PM~15671287
> *:0  :0  :0   tanto asi
> *


they werent lieing about rangers made to do big inches i stiill have i beam problems but it still works 4 a while in going 2 ask porkshops from san anto 2 send me a metal ibeam


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 15 2009, 02:00 PM~15671328
> *they werent lieing about rangers  made to do big inches  i stiill have i beam problems but it still works 4 a while  in going 2 ask porkshops from san anto 2 send me a metal ibeam
> *


*damn...just like that........* :0 :0


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 15 2009, 01:03 PM~15671347
> *damn...just like that........ :0  :0
> *


well there not easy but if u use all new bmh products and have the bm team on your back it makes thing alot easier u know :cheesy: :cheesy: how the s10


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 15 2009, 02:07 PM~15671371
> *well there not easy but if u use all new bmh products  and have the bm team on your back it makes thing alot easier    u know  :cheesy:  :cheesy:    how the s10
> *


*the s10 is coming out good... waitin on my cab mounts.... * :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 15 2009, 01:12 PM~15671399
> *the s10 is coming out good... waitin on my cab mounts....  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Nov 5 2009, 11:32 AM~15569810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hope he makes it, i never seen that car in person


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

Be their this year homies been gone for the past 3years but we're back!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadd-Berry_@Nov 13 2009, 08:00 PM~15659776
> * :nicoderm: Orale it'll be good to see Manuel (Stricktly Bussiness), Johnny and the cool vatos from Krazy-Kutting again.
> *


What up David, man we're busy as heck kutting away gettn all the inventory ready for the KrazyKutting booth!!! :biggrin: We'll be leaving AZ on frid so hope so see u guys at the colesium on Sat afternoon during setup. Oh yeah Roberts parts are lookn Firme!!!!will be shippn them 2day air UPS on monday.



little sneek pic of what will be available in the KrazyKutting booth.

Gbody and Bigbody rear lower control arms, solit Aluminum 2.5inches thick stop by and check em out. 

















Delta dumps machine Milled CNC and i will have some hand engraved ones as well. 
Will bring Impala, Monte Carlo, Cutlass, Chevy bowtie,Caddy and a few other styles.

















Impala bushing covers for aarms


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

These are just a FEW of the cars/trucks that we've made Kustom Karzicon and Krazykutting parts for . 

Henry from Viejitos San Jose CA "SJ Trokita"
Was a real pleasure designing/kutting/fabricating/engraving/plating the 95 parts we made for this bad ass trokita , it took 3rd place BEST TRUCK IN SHOW at Super Show in Vegas.

























Freak show jack stands rotores and knockoffs
















79 grill all metal all polished in pieces then tigged then chromed out come priceless no yellowing not even in the honey comb. 

















Mario Mercado from Elite Merced CA


Found out when i was having lunch with my Taste Of Latin homies that Mario Mercado's Caddy 82' took Best Traditional in Vegas this year , big props to Mario and all who contributed to that beautifull caddy. Karzicon had the pleasure of making him a few bad ass parts on the firme ranfla. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Billet Mirror with kustom mirror and Elite Hand Engraved.....already have 2sold :biggrin: 

















Custom molded Metal sleeves/cup for Coils









Aztec dragon kut/engraved/plated/pressed out of aluminum  









My favorite were these Caddy inserts out of aluminum as dash inserts. :biggrin: 









Big thanks Elite Car Club n especially Mario M. and Manuel C. from Merced for reppn Karzicon nicely with kustom parts :biggrin: gotta get the pics from Mando of Strictly Business lookn sweeet with them parts. :biggrin:


Our partner Speedy's bigbody that we've had the pleasure of makin some sick parts for as well, actually we've made all his Lowriders bad ass parts. 

Parts and plaques made for Speedy's cadi for Vegas. I'll post more vegas pictures of fresh Jobs done that we did not show because we were to busy being killed by the competition. right, I have about 20 more pics I'll post some every other day


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Heres a few other pics off Speedys Work Van that showcase some other cars/trucks we had the pleasure to do work for the list is LONNNNNNNNNGGGGG and continuing to Grow and Grow and Grow, so please stop by the KrazyKutting booth so u guys can see First Hand the sick parts we make. Thanks.

Orlando's "Game Over" Car of The Year 2007 LRM

























Mando's "Krazy Kreation" Truck of the Year 2007 & 2008 LRM
(was displayed in Odessa last year)


















Jose Ortegas "Freak Show" this was by far the Kraziest build we've done and it took 2nd Best Of Show in Vegas this year falln a little short behind Perfect Score.


































The projects and parts we've done is ridiculous and we hope to be adding alot more Serious builds from Texas to our list so we'll see u guys at THEE GREATEST SHOW ON EARTH ................TEJANO SUPER


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

I COULD GO ON AND ON WITH PARTS BUT DON'T WANT TO OVERSATURATE THIS TOPIC WITH OUR PARTS JUST WANT TO SHOW ALOT OF U GUYS THAT HAVE NEVER SEEN OUR PARTS OR BEEN TO OUR BOOTH WHAT WE'RE CAPABLE OF THANKS FOR CHECKN OUT OUR WORK AND PLEASE STOP BY THE BOOTH WE'LL BE HAVING KRAZY PRICES ON ALOT OF OUR PRODUCTION BILLET PARTS WE MAKE. 


FEW MORE GOODIE WE'VE MADE

































































































ALSO WILL BE SELLING CHROME PLATING FOR ANYONE SERIOUS BOUT DOING SOME BAD ASS TRIPLE PLATING CALI CHROME.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

nice looking products, see you guys in Odessa


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 15 2009, 01:07 PM~15671371
> *well there not easy but if u use all new bmh products  and have the bm team on your back it makes thing alot easier    u know  :cheesy:  :cheesy:    how the s10
> *


bmh baby :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 14 2009, 10:00 AM~15663468
> *is your car ready
> *


Hittin bumper :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 16 2009, 07:45 AM~15677664
> *Hittin bumper  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 16 2009, 06:45 AM~15677664
> *Hittin bumper  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 16 2009, 07:45 AM~15677664
> *Hittin bumper  :biggrin:
> *


pics




























or not true :cheesy:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

how much is it at the door?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Nov 16 2009, 10:33 AM~15678517
> *how much is it at the door?
> *


x2

i remember some store at the mall few yrs ago pre-selling tickets for the show will they be doing that this year?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy85_@Nov 15 2009, 03:18 PM~15672143
> *Be their this year homies been gone for the past 3years but we're back!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: whats up brown pride?? :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Nov 16 2009, 09:00 PM~15685595
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: whats up brown pride?? :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP DOMINANCE C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

for those showcars that will be at the bestcarshow of the year if u need a flatbed to unload those show cars of the trailer call 5star towing 432 664 2358 he will take care u have a safe trip to odessa :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Nov 16 2009, 09:25 AM~15678465
> *pics
> or not true    :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ill gettm posted and i dont get mad like cuttykilla when they tell him 2 post pics :0


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Nov 16 2009, 09:33 AM~15678517
> *how much is it at the door?
> *


I think 25


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 16 2009, 09:04 PM~15685659
> *WHATS UP DOMINANCE C.C. :biggrin:
> *


Que Onda's, We'll be there for another great show!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 17 2009, 07:59 AM~15689162
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Ill gettm posted and i dont get mad like cuttykilla when they tell him 2 post pics :0
> *


*you run bladder pumps on your right... double pump??*


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 17 2009, 07:20 PM~15696056
> *you run bladder pumps on your right... double pump??
> *


Got 2 reg.Pro Hopper pumps need 2 order tha other bladder pump but aint got no money


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 17 2009, 08:32 PM~15696265
> *Got 2 reg.Pro Hopper pumps need 2 order tha other bladder pump but aint got no money
> *


*what is your car hittin"*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

available at the show


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 17 2009, 08:07 PM~15696794
> *what is your car hittin"
> *


Havent put it on tha stix since tha last show but i think its mid 50s right now


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 17 2009, 09:08 PM~15697642
> *available at the show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 432.64 (Oct 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

TTT POR EL TEJANO SUPERSHOW


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 18 2009, 07:54 AM~15701024
> *Havent put it on tha stix since tha last show but i think its mid 50s right now
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 17 2009, 10:08 PM~15697642
> *available at the show
> 
> 
> ...



LATIN PRIDE FEATURED
CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

just a few days away odessa the hopping is going to be bad ass sup chamuco sup stevie sup boby


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 17 2009, 09:08 PM~15697642
> *available at the show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 18 2009, 06:50 PM~15707741
> *just a few days away odessa    the hopping is going to be bad ass          sup chamuco      sup stevie      sup boby
> *


Not a dam thing still tryn 2 finish dam car keeps throwin tha driveshaft out :dunno:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 18 2009, 07:17 PM~15708051
> *Not a dam thing still tryn 2 finish dam car keeps throwin tha driveshaft out :dunno:
> *


from the tranny or rearend


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 18 2009, 07:19 PM~15708076
> *from the tranny or rearend
> *


rearend. just came inside mess wit it 2morrow


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

And havin tha flu right now dont help any :barf:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 18 2009, 07:50 PM~15707741
> *just a few days away odessa    the hopping is going to be bad ass          sup chamuco      sup stevie      sup boby
> *


*whats up .... how the weather down thea*


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 18 2009, 08:40 PM~15708318
> *And havin tha flu right now dont help any  :barf:
> *


*un tequilita con limon... y unos camarones to kill it off..* :0


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

Does anyone know when the pre-registration ends?


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 18 2009, 07:38 PM~15708300
> *rearend. just came inside mess wit it 2morrow
> *


u may have the wrong u joints


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 18 2009, 08:16 PM~15708728
> *whats up .... how the weather down thea
> *


chiili in the morning but sunny and warm by 10am


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 18 2009, 09:32 PM~15708948
> *chiili in the morning but sunny and warm by 10am
> *


*im still waiting for my cab mounts..they should of been here today..* :angry: :angry:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 18 2009, 08:19 PM~15708771
> *un tequilita con limon... y unos camarones to kill it off.. :0
> *


his sick getting drunk wont help it :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz up peeps


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 18 2009, 07:40 PM~15708318
> *And havin tha flu right now dont help any  :barf:
> *


tell me bout it ive been sick for 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 19 2009, 12:06 PM~15715129
> *tell me bout it ive been sick for 2 weeks  :biggrin:
> *


2 shots of nyquil killed it and almost took me with it :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW MAGAZINE WE'RE ON OUR WAY......


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 19 2009, 07:10 PM~15719542
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WE'RE ON OUR WAY......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 19 2009, 06:32 PM~15719136
> *2 shots of nyquil killed it and almost took me with it :biggrin:
> *


shit i wish ive done about 4 bottles of nyquil :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 19 2009, 12:32 PM~15714233
> *wutz up peeps
> *


you going for sure big dog...???


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 19 2009, 12:32 PM~15714233
> *wutz up peeps
> *



whats going on homie :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Tryn 2 leave 2night runnin in 2 alot of trailer problems hope i can make it 2night.Everyone b safe on tha road c ya in tha pit car or not.Whats up cuttykilla u gonna make it?


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

24hrs away c everybody im the hop pit


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

in the house..


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

getting ready for the show already !!!! :cheesy: BIG GEORGE AND DFW MAJESTICS ARE HERE IN ODESSA BABY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

hrs away :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

so we are here in odessa, and we can't find one ****** in our hotel!! :roflmao: we are staying at the holiday inn express :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Nov 21 2009, 10:01 PM~15741242
> *so we are here in odessa, and we  can't find one ****** in our hotel!!  :roflmao: we are staying at the holiday inn express :biggrin:
> *


cus thats a white ppl hotel!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*pics or videos of the hop*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

hilow 95 las cruses truck 90 sergiosheavyhitter 88 3licks and then broke top arm it was a good hop everybody is hitting hard thats y this is big boys come 2 play cris did 80 or more not sure


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 22 2009, 08:18 PM~15747772
> *hilow 95      las cruses truck 90    sergiosheavyhitter 88  3licks and then broke top arm  it was a good hop    everybody is hitting hard    thats y  this is big boys come 2 play    cris did 80 or more not sure
> *


*those are some good numbers. what truck is it from las cruses?? .....those were all the super street cars that hop??

what did the street class hit...*


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 22 2009, 09:26 AM~15743892
> *cus thats a white ppl hotel!!
> *


Pues its a white pple's hotel, but we slept a todo madre and we also came to odessa and took 2nd in super street hop! shooooooowwwww!!! :yes: 

REPRESENTING 575 HYDRAULICS!!! :wave:


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

any pics


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

blue mazda double blackmagic 90 theres was alot of hoppers street class loui el paso texas blackmagic also 77 first place


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 22 2009, 09:25 PM~15748550
> *blue mazda double blackmagic 90    theres was alot of hoppers    street class    loui el paso texas    blackmagic also  77 first place
> *


*dam they didnt check the rear lock up... 77 with a 30inch rear lock up....*


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

here's a lil clip of our 90+ inches! :yes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y91y_cQUOSo

NOTE: We were also protested to go to super street thinking we were gonna hop in street class but didn't matter, we still proved them wrong! :yes:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Nov 22 2009, 08:31 PM~15748617
> *here's a lil clip of our 90+ inches! :yes:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y91y_cQUOSo
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 22 2009, 08:31 PM~15748611
> *dam they didnt check the rear lock up... 77 with a 30inch rear lock up....
> *


BS, they checked everyone before the hop, MUCH PROPS BIG LOUIE!!


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Nov 22 2009, 08:35 PM~15748660
> *BS, they checked everyone before the hop, MUCH PROPS BIG LOUIE!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*is there a videos of the street hop and pro class*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

much props to all the hoppers some broke but i was a good turnout especaily to the hoppers that have to travel a long way to come to odessa


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

ANYBODY THAT WANTS TO COME HOP THE 575 HYDRAULICS TRUCK, WE ARE LOCATED DOWN HERE AT HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS :yes:

:h5:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Nov 22 2009, 08:45 PM~15748757
> *ANYBODY THAT WANTS TO COME HOP THE 575 HYDRAULICS TRUCK, WE ARE LOCATED DOWN HERE AT HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS :yes:
> 
> :h5:
> *


sergiosheavyhitter will take the challenge


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

had a good time cant wait till next year


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 22 2009, 09:08 PM~15749047
> *sergiosheavyhitter will take the challenge
> *


tell your friends and come chill, we have plenty of parking lot! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

kewl im just waiting 4 the arm bolts u will c what my cutty does in 4 licks :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

make sure we are able to hop in the parking lot cause odessa police has 0 tolerance againts hopping we dont even have a lowrider cruise stop anymore ill be done soon


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 22 2009, 10:56 PM~15749558
> *make sure we are able to hop in the parking lot cause odessa police has 0 tolerance againts hopping  we dont even have a lowrider cruise stop anymore        ill be done soon
> *


 :biggrin: Get a vid we wanna see.


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74SSELCO_@Nov 22 2009, 10:00 PM~15749607
> *:biggrin:  Get a vid we wanna see.
> *


kewl my wife is on its way with the bolts :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Nov 22 2009, 08:31 PM~15748617
> *here's a lil clip of our 90+ inches! :yes:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y91y_cQUOSo
> ...


There is no way that truck was street an yall knw that thats y yall didnt complain when they changed ya cat. just my 2 cents


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

had a good day team black magic was on the bumper as always good to hook up with the homies a good chilled out hop ,had fun gas hopping the single street car still got a sore neck hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 22 2009, 11:18 PM~15750414
> *had a good day team black magic was on the bumper as always good to hook up with the homies a good chilled out hop ,had fun gas hopping the single street car still got a sore neck hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


Dam i missed it


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

yall was loading that white cutty up when we was gas hopping :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 22 2009, 11:21 PM~15750442
> *yall was loading that white cutty up when we was gas hopping  :biggrin:
> *


dam thanx 4 given me tha heads up lol :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Nighty night post pics an vids 2morrow


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Nov 22 2009, 08:45 PM~15748757
> *ANYBODY THAT WANTS TO COME HOP THE 575 HYDRAULICS TRUCK, WE ARE LOCATED DOWN HERE AT HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS :yes:
> 
> :h5:
> *


sergios outside nows ready :biggrin:


----------



## justforlooks (Oct 21, 2003)

were out side ready to play come out come out wereever u r seirgosheavyhitter


----------



## justforlooks (Oct 21, 2003)

hello hello come out to play


----------



## justforlooks (Oct 21, 2003)

serigosheavyhitter showed up but know body came out to play :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sergio just called hes outside waiting but no1 wants to come and play hes gettin vids to prove it :biggrin:


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 23 2009, 12:55 AM~15750700
> *sergio just called hes outside waiting but no1 wants to come and play hes gettin vids to prove it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74SSELCO_@Nov 23 2009, 12:03 AM~15750774
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


now just wait and c what there excused was i said i was going and i did check the times of the post and c that i fixed it fast they didnt have to wait long for me blackmagic sergiosheavyhitter :biggrin: :biggrin: maybe next time props to the mazda no hard feelings time to night night


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 23 2009, 12:25 AM~15750916
> *now just wait and c what there excused  was      i said i was going  and i did  check the times of the post and c that i fixed it fast  they didnt have to wait long for me    blackmagic sergiosheavyhitter  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    maybe next time    props to the mazda no hard feelings  time to night night
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 23 2009, 08:03 AM~15751782
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*how did you do on your car in the hop pit??*


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 23 2009, 01:25 AM~15750916
> *now just wait and c what there excused  was      i said i was going  and i did  check the times of the post and c that i fixed it fast  they didnt have to wait long for me    blackmagic sergiosheavyhitter  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    maybe next time    props to the mazda no hard feelings  time to night night
> *


  laterz homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

KEEP THOSE PICS COMING


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

just got home, the wife and i had a blast, ill upload what i got in a lil bit...!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 23 2009, 07:55 AM~15752017
> *how did you do on your car in the hop pit??
> *


Long story short i 4got 2 tightn a hose in tha front lost major inches 39in :angry:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 23 2009, 03:01 PM~15755885
> *Long story short i 4got 2 tightn a hose in tha front lost major inches 39in :angry:
> *


*that sucks bro.... were the videos of the hop???*


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 23 2009, 03:12 PM~15756517
> *that sucks bro.... were the videos of the hop???
> *


Cant find my fuckin camera homie dont knw if i left it over there or dropped it some where :angry: I done searched my truck,trailer and car cant find it


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

What happened wit ur truck?


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93+Nov 23 2009, 05:10 PM~15757229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*had the trailer wheel hub fuk up i fixed one like couple months ago then the other side fuk up... i would of not made it out of the city cmc.... *


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 23 2009, 04:39 PM~15757555
> *fuck cmc...i wanna see some action on the hop pit..... nobody must of take a video of it....or no one wants to post up
> 
> 
> ...


I had a shit load of trailer problems 2 but i guess thats how it gos


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 23 2009, 05:49 PM~15758293
> *I had a shit load of trailer problems 2 but i guess thats how it gos
> *


sup boby sup chamuco


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 23 2009, 07:10 PM~15758540
> *sup boby  sup chamuco
> *


*whats going on bro.. so what happen with that hotel hop did it go down after all.... man i missed a good hop....*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 23 2009, 06:49 PM~15758989
> *whats going on bro.. so what happen with that hotel hop did it go down after all.... man i missed a good hop....
> *


yes i did i was looking for them guys but they wouldnt come out i got a pic on my phone 4 proof but dont know how to post it they were lucky my top arm bolts broke 88inches in 3 licks but ill keep it real a lost is a lost it took me longer 2 get the bolts than 2 fix it


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

im not talking shit there truck hits very good i just got caught slipping there will be another day


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 23 2009, 07:55 PM~15759088
> *yes i did i was looking for them guys but they wouldnt come out    i got a pic on my phone  4 proof but dont know how to post it    they were lucky my top arm bolts broke  88inches in 3 licks    but ill keep it real    a lost is a lost  it took me longer 2 get the bolts than 2 fix it
> *


*you lose some and win some.... you know what they say NO EXCUSES....but shit happens when you least expect it... so what would your car done if you didnt broke the arm bolts??*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 23 2009, 06:49 PM~15758989
> *whats going on bro.. so what happen with that hotel hop did it go down after all.... man i missed a good hop....
> *


nothing happen at the parking lot, he took FOREVER to get to the hotel, so we went to make mimi's! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CONGRATS TO AUSTIN FROM OURSTYLE!

PAINT,MURALS, GRAPHICS,and STRIPING FROM IC, CUSTOM FACED PARTS BY IC..

1st place Full Custom! 3rd best of show!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

LOS BAJITOS C.C.-...... TAKING 1ST PLACE IN SEMI CUSTOM....(2 MEMBERS FROM LUBBOCK CHAPTER TOOK 1ST PLACE TOO)</span>


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Nov 23 2009, 08:06 PM~15759247
> *nothing happen at the parking lot, he took FOREVER</span> to get to the hotel, so we went to make mimi's!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 <span style=\'color:red\'>*theres always a next time...*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 23 2009, 08:27 PM~15760442
> *:0  :0      theres always a next time...
> *


excuses me and them were sending pms the last one was like at 10pm and i told them i was going i got there like at 11pm i even went inside and was looking 4 them they should admit it like men yea they beat me at the show i kept it real i lost but at the hotel i was going to show them a car hopper doing big inches somebody post the vids to show people


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 23 2009, 08:35 PM~15760548
> *excuses      me and them were sending pms  the last one was like at  10pm and i told them i was going    i got there like at 11pm  i even went inside and was looking 4 them      they should admit it like men        yea they beat me at the show  i kept it real    i lost      but at the hotel  i was going to show them a car hopper  doing big inches    somebody post the vids to show people
> *


wuzzup homie! i woulda out hopped you in my caddy!, :0 , but i needed them 3 solenoids :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 23 2009, 09:35 PM~15760548
> *excuses      me and them were sending pms  the last one was like at  10pm and i told them i was going    i got there like at 11pm  i even went inside and was looking 4 them     they should admit it like men        yea they beat me at the show  i kept it real    i lost      but at the hotel  i was going to show them a car hopper  doing big inches    somebody post the vids to show people
> *


*damn bro you was in a mission....it takes a man to admit he lost....theres alot of peeps that tell you excuse but you will never hear them say I LOST.... cmc.... you should of hop it out side the parking lot... im sure the bumper cheking would of woke some one up.... thinkin it was an earth quake.....cmc...* :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Nov 23 2009, 08:37 PM~15760575
> *wuzzup homie! i woulda out hopped you in my caddy!, :0 , but i needed them 3 solenoids :biggrin:
> *


sorry homie i was working on a show car and forgot ill call u :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 23 2009, 08:41 PM~15760626
> *damn bro you was in a mission....it takes a man to admit he lost....theres alot of peeps that tell you excuse but you will never hear them say I LOST.... cmc.... you should of hop it out side the parking lot... im sure the bumper cheking would of woke some one up.... thinkin it was an earth quake.....cmc... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


naw man my moms was asleep across town and told me not 2 make any noise :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 23 2009, 08:54 PM~15760811
> *sorry homie i was working on a show car and forgot  ill call u  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

MY HOMIE!! BUIS PARTNER!! HAD FUN G!!

JONNY WAS BUSY AS HELL NETWORKIN ALL DAY!! TAKING DEPOSITS!!! IM GONNA BE HELLA BUSY DESIGNING LIKE A MUTHA!!

















LONE STAR BRAND TEES!! 

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO STOP BY THE BOOTH AND BOUGHT A TEE!!! 
Props to my Gs for holding it down!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

jpg[/img]








































[/quote]


MAS COCHINASSSSSSSSS :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 23 2009, 08:57 PM~15760866
> *naw man my moms was asleep across town and told me not 2 make any noise  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha el guacamole sup chipper :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 24 2009, 01:05 AM~15762816
> *haha el guacamole sup chipper  :biggrin:
> *


lol









sup stevie....didnt get to watch the hop! who did what


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> jpg[/img]


MAS COCHINASSSSSSSSS :cheesy:
[/quote]
theres a RAGATY ASS JOINT CALLLED HUSH, YOU CAN FIND THEM THERE!! :yessad:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 11:10 PM~15762891
> *lol
> 
> 
> ...


sup sam i didnt get to look at show cars again haha el taco was kinda workin they gave it 68 shame i was sucking on the switch lol,sergio did 88 n broke chris did 80 n broke hi low did 95 with the deuce the mazda from los cruizes (how ever you spell it ) did 90 ,nobleza cc from elpaso did 74 with a ranger in the st class our street regal did 50 and then some cool gas hopping lol im uploading my vids n pics now  il try to get the pics of our double trailer set up on the way to the show lol :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 24 2009, 01:17 AM~15762964
> *sup sam i didnt get to look at show cars again haha el taco was kinda workin they gave it 68 shame i was sucking on the switch lol,sergio did 88 n broke chris did 80 n broke hi low did 95 with the deuce the mazda from los cruizes (how ever you spell it ) did 90 ,nobleza cc from elpaso did 74 with a ranger in the st class our street regal did 50 and then some cool gas hopping lol im uploading my vids n pics now   il try to get the pics of our double trailer set up on the way to the show lol :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heres the limited pics n vids i got


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Nov 23 2009, 07:06 PM~15759247
> *nothing happen at the parking lot, he took FOREVER to get to the hotel, so we went to make mimi's!  :biggrin:
> *


Y do ya call ppl out then go 2 sleep ya knw he was on tha way :dunno:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

looked like a fun show


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

anybody take pics of the pretty lil girl in the white tank top filming the hop! :biggrin:


----------



## crazy rider (Oct 3, 2008)

TEAM HI LOW DID THA DAM THING BUMPER SMASHIN LIKE ALWAYZ


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 09:06 PM~15759250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 23 2009, 09:41 PM~15760626


cant go nowhere without these :0 :0 :0


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazy rider_@Nov 24 2009, 01:08 PM~15767649
> *TEAM HI LOW DID THA DAM THING BUMPER SMASHIN LIKE ALWAYZ
> *


props to all the hoppers :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosachipper_@Nov 24 2009, 03:38 PM~15768923
> *props to all the hoppers  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


tru dat :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 24 2009, 03:38 PM~15768923
> *props to all the hoppers  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

good show we had a good time see yall next year


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

no more pics?/ doesnt look like i missed much :|


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Nov 24 2009, 09:28 PM~15772091
> * no more pics?/ doesnt look like i missed much :|
> *


*i wanted to see more hop vidoes but i guess no one took none.... i wanted to see the street hops and the rest of the super street class....*


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

couple more pics i found 








our tow set up


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 24 2009, 10:57 PM~15774179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie now u got a regal! that bitch hops good!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Nov 25 2009, 08:56 AM~15776680
> *damn homie now u got a regal! that bitch hops good!
> *


its not mine its from our new mexico chapter single 10 batts all power no weight on 13s it did ok for the 1st time out they gave it 50"


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

sorry for the late pics, n i couldn't take much because i forgot to charge my batteries, so dont think that i didn't like certain cars or what not, i really literally had to wait then take a pic, then wait n take another...but heres what i got:

me by my ride:









HOMIES CC in the house...









Lowrider Scene Model


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Dan from UCE 
















Joe with Dominance 
















Jose de Techniques


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Nov 25 2009, 10:56 AM~15776680
> *damn homie now u got a regal! that bitch hops good!
> *


you didn't got with beto homie, i saw him & his ride there...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

the last pic is my wife & I holding our 1st Place 90's Luxury ~ Street Class


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 25 2009, 03:43 PM~15780602
> *you didn't got with beto homie, i saw him & his ride there...!!!
> 
> *


I THOUGHT I WAS GOING THAN A WEEK BEFORE MY BITCHASS BOSS CHANGED MY SCHEDULE SO I HAD TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Nov 25 2009, 07:10 PM~15781505
> *I THOUGHT I WAS GOING THAN A WEEK BEFORE MY BITCHASS BOSS CHANGED MY SCHEDULE SO I HAD TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *



DAMN THAT SHIT FUCKED UP


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

ANY MORE HOP PICS OF 80" & ABOVE? uffin: uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWELL PASO TEXAS_@Nov 25 2009, 07:14 PM~15782741
> *ANY MORE HOP PICS OF 80" & ABOVE? uffin:  uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

HERES SUM HOP PICS I GOT

















































CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR MAYBE EVEN BETTER... NEVER KNOW


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> *the last pic is my wife & I holding our 1st Place 90's Luxury ~ Street Class
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Ralph Dogg, congrats on the win. It was cool to hang out with you on Sat. Anytime your in Odessa you have some homies to party with. :biggrin:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> jpg[/img]


MAS COCHINASSSSSSSSS :cheesy:
[/quote]
Dammmm. Shittt!!!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

heres a couple of pics i got from one of my homies some are a lil blurry


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

looks like a bad ass show wish i could have made it


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

PHOTOS OF TEJANO SUPERSHOW 

ODESSA TX AT WWW.CONVICTEDARTIST.COM


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWELL PASO TEXAS_@Nov 25 2009, 08:14 PM~15782741
> *ANY MORE HOP PICS OF 80" & ABOVE? uffin:  uffin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE PICS BIG HOMIE


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

T T T


----------



## TITOKUSTOMZ (Dec 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

No more video o tha hop :dunno:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

OK


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

*2009 ODESSA SUPER SHOW*






*575 HYDRAULICS HITTIN' 90"*


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

T T T


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Dec 3 2009, 12:42 AM~15855934
> *2009 ODESSA SUPER SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


WAS THIS TRUCK EVER AT MARCOS SHOP WORLDCLASS IN EL PASO LOOKS IT


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn93/Pj...llodessa096.flv


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Nov 26 2009, 12:57 PM~15789259
> *Sup Ralph Dogg, congrats on the win.  It was cool to hang out with you on Sat.  Anytime your in Odessa you have some homies to party with.  :biggrin:
> *


cool, good seeing you guys again, glad we had a blast man, im gonna miss this shit, not gonna be around it for atleast 4 years...!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 3 2009, 07:01 PM~15863647
> *cool, good seeing you guys again, glad we had a blast man, im gonna miss this shit, not gonna be around it for atleast 4 years...!!!
> 
> 
> ...


whats up ralph ????
where you going???


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Dec 3 2009, 07:49 PM~15864175
> *whats up ralph ????
> where you going???
> *


x2 Are you going oversea's?


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Dec 7 2009, 01:10 PM~15900214
> *
> *


sup boby sup chamuco


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheyBannedMe.com_@Dec 7 2009, 01:11 PM~15900223
> *Listen Up You Fucking ***** You Want Drama Come To
> 
> www.TheyBannedMe.com
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^*GFY*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Dec 7 2009, 02:59 PM~15901408
> *^^^^^^^^^^^GFY
> *


sup homie we missed u guys on the cristmas party what does this mean :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 7 2009, 03:55 PM~15902005
> *sup homie  we missed u guys on the cristmas party      what does this mean  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i didnt get to make out this year and i forgot about the parade   but am down next year GFY means "go [email protected]%k yourself" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Dec 7 2009, 12:51 PM~15898733
> *x2  Are you going oversea's?
> *


Yep. He sure is. Glad I already did my time (knock on wood).


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece+Dec 3 2009, 09:49 PM~15864175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, it looks like im going to korea, then england...but i just got some news today that it may or may not happen, so we'll see homies...!!!


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah, it looks like im going to korea, then england...but i just got some news today that it may or may not happen, so we'll see homies...!!!
[/quote]
He's skerd!!!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> yeah, it looks like im going to korea, then england...but i just got some news today that it may or may not happen, so we'll see homies...!!!


He's skerd!!!!!!
[/quote]
any idea where our going in england mildenhall ,or lakenheath


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> He's skerd!!!!!!


any idea where our going in england mildenhall ,or lakenheath
[/quote]
no stevie u cant get a hide back home we need more chippers here in texas :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 7 2009, 06:05 PM~15903769
> *tony, thanks again for the bad ass hospitality...it was cool as hell...!!!
> yeah, it looks like im going to korea, then england...but i just got some news today that it may or may not happen, so we'll see homies...!!!
> *


no problem anytime ............had a blast 
man good luck overthere if you go


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 7 2009, 03:24 PM~15901017
> *sup boby    sup chamuco
> *


*hows the ranger coming along?? it she swangin*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Dec 8 2009, 09:01 PM~15919107
> *hows the ranger coming along?? it she swangin
> *


o yeah moving things around too :biggrin: put it 2 the max inches


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

the cutty will b out also with new suspention again and new look for the 2010seoson


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 07:13 PM~15759339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> any idea where our going in england mildenhall ,or lakenheath


no stevie u cant get a hide back home we need more chippers here in texas :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
weve still got you so thats plenty of super chippers in texas :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 8 2009, 10:34 PM~15919650
> *o yeah  moving things around too :biggrin:  put it 2 the max inches
> *


*hell yeah... fuk do what you gotta do but get them inches...post a video when you get it working...hey is your truck a short bed or long??...*


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 7 2009, 02:24 PM~15901017
> *sup boby    sup chamuco
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> no stevie u cant get a hide back home we need more chippers here in texas :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


weve still got you so thats plenty of super chippers in texas :biggrin:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Dec 10 2009, 09:16 AM~15935915
> *hell yeah... fuk do what you gotta do but get them inches...post a video when you get it working...hey is your truck a short bed or long??...
> *


long bed its hard 4 me 2 get videos cause i work alone


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Dec 10 2009, 07:31 PM~15941870
> *:wave:
> *


sup boby getting ready 4 xmas


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 10 2009, 10:12 PM~15943141
> *long bed    its hard 4 me 2 get videos cause i work alone
> *


*hop with one hand and video with the other one cmc....*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Dec 10 2009, 09:40 PM~15943572
> *hop with one hand and video with the other one cmc....
> *


  ill get it in video soon when its not cold so someone can video it 4 me


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 10 2009, 09:12 PM~15943141
> *long bed    its hard 4 me 2 get videos cause i work alone
> *


put the cam on the floor and then hitt the truck that way you can do both lol


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies+Dec 7 2009, 08:06 PM~15903788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lakenheath... :angry:  :angry:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 11 2009, 10:01 AM~15947602
> *put the cam on the floor and then hitt the truck that way you can do both lol
> *


i only have the camera 2 my cell phone


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------

